# Far Cry 2 "realism mod"....7mb....yes!



## Kwod (Jul 21, 2012)

> This mod fixes what Ubisoft left unfixed.  Dylan's Realism Mod changes Far Cry 2 from an Africa-based sedan and pickup truck simulator into a true African conflict simulator.  Realistic weapon damage, recoil, realistic ammo loads and weapon reliability have been added, along with a more effective stealth suit, and revamped AI weapons.  (No more SPAS12s and AR15s for tinpot African militiamen).  Checkpoint AI has been tweaked as well.  Checkpoint guards now have a 60% chance to chase you after passing through, as opposed to 90%-100% in vanilla.  Militiamen also communicate more frequently in combat, and use suppressing fire more often.  However, you are now as vulnerable as the AI.  A single burst of rifle fire can kill you, so you are probably going to need that extra ammo and stealth suit.



http://www.moddb.com/mods/dylans-far-cry-2-realism-mod


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 21, 2012)

People still have this shit game?


----------



## Kwod (Jul 21, 2012)

ShiBDiB said:


> People still have this shit game?



This shit game is greatly improved with this mod....it also has excellent GFX and sound, and the vehicles drive quite well.
Propagating fire rocked in 2008, and still kicksass today


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 21, 2012)

The game was good at best.. I like the first one over the 2nd game.. I beat both.. It would have been better if the stealth was better.. but when you're all the way across the map and shoot someone in camp and everybody sees you and starts firing.. that is shitty.. I want a mod to fix that stupid shit.. Or better I want Farcry 3!


----------



## NC37 (Jul 21, 2012)

Reached 2nd area...put it down and went to something else. Got so tired of the repetition. Just felt like the same game over and over. Killing the same enemies, same quests, same boring guns and gameplay. When I completely obliterate a checkpoint and leave a crater of destruction behind, I don't want to have to reclear the same enemies again within a short amount of time.


----------



## Kwod (Jul 21, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> The game was good at best..



Ok, but did you try the mod?
I doubt I'll even play the whole game, but it's a much better experience with this realism mod.....and it's a shame to put such a good engine to waste.


----------



## Kwod (Jul 21, 2012)

NC37 said:


> same boring guns and gameplay.



The game is clearly not one of the best FPSers ever made, but to me, it's now a whole lot more fun as those idiots in their mounted vehicles aren't up my ass every 3minutes, LOL.
Game sounds good on my lowly Z5500's as well, good value for your shooting.

They built the framework for a masterpiece, but didn't back it up with effective gameplay.....anyway, as I said, for those that have the game or are adventurous enough to spend 5 bucks on steam, this mod definitely improves the experience.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 21, 2012)

Kwod said:


> The game is clearly not one of the best FPSers ever made, but to me, it's now a whole lot more fun as those idiots in their mounted vehicles aren't up my ass every 3minutes, LOL.
> Game sounds good on my lowly Z5500's as well, good value for your shooting.
> 
> They built the framework for a masterpiece, but didn't back it up with effective gameplay.....anyway, as I said, for those that have the game or are adventurous enough to spend 5 bucks on steam, this mod definitely improves the experience.



I find it funny when people say it's a shit game as i thought it beat the hell out of all the COD's.

They just did not spend enough time on it and to be honest i am really looking forward to the farcry 3.  Although i did like the weapon jamming as it made you think a little harder.


----------



## Kwod (Jul 21, 2012)

AsRock said:


> I find it funny when people say it's a shit game as i thought it beat the hell out of all the COD's.
> 
> They just did not spend enough time on it and to be honest i am really looking forward to the farcry 3.  Although i did like the weapon jamming as it made you think a little harder.



Well, I get killed a fair bit with this mod[playing on hardcore], so being semi tactical is necessary at times.
I loaded up CO4 the other day and quit within 20mins, boring as hell{SP}.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 21, 2012)

My disappointment came from spending $50 launch week and getting super bored/mad with it. I eventually did finish the game, but there were so many things that made me frustrated about it. fund jamming was a nice touch, but it seemed to happen a clip or so right after picking up an enemy weapon iirc, seems silly. The endless driving became tiresome (when I came back to the game I realized bus depots, which helped *some*). 

The game was: go here, kill him, go back, now go there, blow this up, go back, go here or go in the opposite direction to meet a buddy, then go to where you were supposed to go and kill him, then go back, then go kill the another guy in the same suit/truck/entourage/town that you killed previously, all while continuously killing endless respawning baddies with tank tops that absorb gun fire like Jim Carrey in The Mask. 

I'll try out the mod though because there were aspects of the game I really liked and the mod sounds good.

Far Cry 3 looks awesome though (fingers crosses since I thought that about FC2 prior to launch)


----------



## Kwod (Jul 22, 2012)

manofthem said:


> My disappointment came from spending $50 launch week and getting super bored/mad with it.



That's where this mod comes in, it rectifies many of the problems, but at the same time, the game is what it is.....me, I like that it's quite a beautiful open world game, with good combat{now} and good sounds.

I'll probably also get bored after 15 or so hrs, but that's not bad for a few bob if you haven't got it.

As for FC3, yes, if they streamline it, it has huge potential, especially if they ramp up the GFX on PC...I hope they do.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 22, 2012)

Kwod said:


> Well, I get killed a fair bit with this mod[playing on hardcore], so being semi tactical is necessary at times.
> I loaded up CO4 the other day and quit within 20mins, boring as hell{SP}.



hehe, sounds like it might be worth trying again..  20 minutes that long ? hehe..

Already said but i loved the driving around every were although i thought they needed more in the quests to make the driving more worth while and if they nerf all the driving you had to do  in FC3 i just will not buy it as it was part of the game i liked.


----------



## Kwod (Jul 22, 2012)

AsRock said:


> hehe, sounds like it might be worth trying again..  20 minutes that long ? hehe..



I don't like being controlled by the game so much, I prefer GRAW2006 where you command the team.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 22, 2012)

AsRock said:


> I find it funny when people say it's a shit game as i thought it beat the hell out of all the COD's.
> 
> They just did not spend enough time on it and to be honest i am really looking forward to the farcry 3.  Although i did like the weapon jamming as it made you think a little harder.



Don't get me wrong.. lol I said the game was good. The engine is great and the environmental change was awesome when the wind kicked up and trees started swaying like crazy, but the enemy being able to see you anywhere on the map once you fired your weapon was shitty. I didn't like the whole idea of you having malaria and having to drive something all the way across the map to get pills.. plus, with the enemy respawn made it even shittier... You kill someone and they respawn as soon as you walk out of viewing distance was shitty as well.. lol This game could have been so much better... I'm with you about Farcry 3! I can't wait.. I just hope they have fixed the stealthy part of the game..  If not then this will be another good game with great graphics and shitty game play.  You can polish a turd, but in the end it's still a turd... I said end.. hehehe


----------



## Kwod (Jul 22, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> You can polish a turd, but in the end it's still a turd... I said end.. hehehe



You're entitled to your view, but I encourage people to try this mod, which works both on DVD and steam.
It's very refreshing not having those mounted gunners constantly attack you, you're now free to take in the beautiful GFX, environment.

It's also a question of seeing this more as a combat game rather than a story driven game, and for the few hrs I've been able to put in, the mod is working rather well.

No offence, but you're not really rescuing anyone from a costly $60 purchase, I suspect most people can steam or ebay this for 5-$10, and if you already have the game, try again, everything maxed and some good old fashioned combat in store.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 22, 2012)

I remember the opening driving scene on the plains and saying out loud "Wow this looks really good" and even my girlfriend agreeing (who usually doesn't pay attention or care about such things).

It was all downhill from there. 

This mod does sound worthwhile but I still doubt I'll go back...I am tempted though based on your comments. Would be nice to actually get something out of that money I spent (iirc this was released before Steam sales and thus before I had tons of games was and my last $50 disappointment thank god).


----------



## AsRock (Jul 22, 2012)

Kwod said:


> I don't like being controlled by the game so much, I prefer GRAW2006 where you command the team.



GRAW OMG GRAW sucked and still does today they lied there asses of for ages and failed to give what the community actually asked for..

In fact FC2 was closer to a GR game than GRAW ever was.



Mindweaver said:


> Don't get me wrong.. lol I said the game was good. The engine is great and the environmental change was awesome when the wind kicked up and trees started swaying like crazy, but the enemy being able to see you anywhere on the map once you fired your weapon was shitty. I didn't like the whole idea of you having malaria and having to drive something all the way across the map to get pills.. plus, with the enemy respawn made it even shittier... You kill someone and they respawn as soon as you walk out of viewing distance was shitty as well.. lol This game could have been so much better... I'm with you about Farcry 3! I can't wait.. I just hope they have fixed the stealthy part of the game..  If not then this will be another good game with great graphics and shitty game play.  You can polish a turd, but in the end it's still a turd... I said end.. hehehe



If they do do it right we have a real GR2 .


----------



## Kwod (Jul 22, 2012)

AsRock said:


> GRAW OMG GRAW sucked and still does today they lied there asses of for ages and failed to give what the community actually asked for..
> 
> In fact FC2 was closer to a GR game than GRAW ever was.
> 
> .



Haven't we had this conversation before


----------



## Kwod (Jul 22, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> I remember the opening driving scene on the plains and saying out loud "Wow this looks really good" and even my girlfriend agreeing (who usually doesn't pay attention or care about such things).



The rising sun and sun rays across waterways is impressive, as is the overall atmosphere.....when you see games like this, no wonder so many people scream gameplay before GFX, as vanilla FC2 is a prime example of GFX before gameplay.

I'm loving the sniper rifle in this, and I'm playing on infamous, so no crosshair, but the sniper has optics


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jul 23, 2012)

I had a bit of a love/hate affair with FC2. I was able to for the most part work around the insta-spawn checkpoints and rabid chase scenarios via, buses, boats, or sneaking on foot (the latter IS possible if you know how), but there are many other things that need fixing or can't be fixed. Having to play that way also made it feel very constrained and linear vs sandbox.

Unlike original FC, the hang gliders are mostly useless. The destroy the convoy quests involve them endlessly driving in a loop until you take them out. The help your buddies quests are usually mostly over by the time you get there. The dialog is funny sounding as hell, but the Afrikans language too hard to understand. The story is a horrible homage to Heart of Darkness with a no option suicide ending.

It's a shame too because it has a good setting with good graphics. I also thought even the stock cockpit view driving was excellent.  I kinda liked the scavenging diamonds monetary system too. The weaps are varied and effective in their own way, and even some of the on rails stuff like defending the boat while trying to relocate it is not bad.

My main gripe is with the poorly contrived story and buddy system, RPG elements which aren't fleshed out well, and an ending that lacks challenge. The propagating fire is awesome, though lagged the hell out of my previous rig. I may revisit it with this mod on my new rig though.


----------



## Kwod (Jul 23, 2012)

FC2 maxed isn't very demanding now....I'd say even a 7770 would max the hell out of it{but I'm maxing the hell out of it with 6850 and very smooth at all times}.
I'm 8hrs in now, but one thing I'm wondering is will the game become unbalanced as you get the better weapons?....not sure if this mod addresses that or even cares, but I just bought a granade launcher which can take out the gun mounted vehicles in one hit, granted I only have 3 shells so far, so gotta use it wisely....


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Jul 23, 2012)

Kwod said:


> FC2 maxed isn't very demanding now....I'd say even a 7770 would max the hell out of it{but I'm maxing the hell out of it with 6850 and very smooth at all times}.
> I'm 8hrs in now, but one thing I'm wondering is will the game become unbalanced as you get the better weapons?....not sure if this mod addresses that or even cares, but I just bought a granade launcher which can take out the gun mounted vehicles in one hit, granted I only have 3 shells so far, so gotta use it wisely....



,...Feeling a bit neglectful, as I'm still on the GTS 250 1GB I got on a holiday sale over a year and a half ago, which I bought for $70 as a temp get-me-by card when the 580 prices were so high. I'm waiting to see what the 660s look like. If not impressed I may break down and get a 670.

My solution to the gun mounted vehicles was to stealth ambush AI driving one with a mortar cannon and hijack it and keep reusing it. They do a lot of damage and you don't run out of ammo. Better yet, vehicles are repairable.


----------

